# Catch 22



## wpiv926 (Feb 14, 2010)

Trying to find a job in Canada seems like a catch 22, or the chicken and egg syndrome. I live and work in the states, and have determined that I score a 69 on the eligibility scale (you must have a 67). I also have wide experience in at least one profession that falls under Skill Level "B" of the canadian NOC list 0 which allows for skilled worker immigration as a path to perminent residency. 

But - 

I have a fealing that, even after explaining this to employers - when they see you check no on the box on the online applications to the question about whether or not you can work legally in Canada - they move right on past you. Even with 18 years experience!?!? It can be quite discouraging.

I've about decided that, I will spend my vacation week in April visiting prospective employers face to face in Canada - and see if I can get somewhere that way. I will also visit some high demand profession employers that are willing to train if needed. It'll be a somewhat expensive endeaver for just a possibility of a job - but I see no other choice right now and I'm determined to get permenent residency and a job in Canada - one way or another - no matter what it takes.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wpiv926 said:


> Trying to find a job in Canada seems like a catch 22, or the chicken and egg syndrome. I live and work in the states, and have determined that I score a 69 on the eligibility scale (you must have a 67). I also have wide experience in at least one profession that falls under Skill Level "B" of the canadian NOC list 0 which allows for skilled worker immigration as a path to perminent residency.
> 
> But -
> 
> ...


No employer in Canada is permitted to hire an illegal immigrant.
You say you have wide experience in an occupation on the NOC list. Do you have the necessary formal education in this profession and the certificates/degree(s) to document this. If so and you score satisfactorily why are you not applying for PR status. All things being in place you could/should be granted such status in 6-9 months.
If you can't meet these requirements then the only way into Canada is with pre-arranged employment. This requires an employer to apply to the Government for a LMO which, if granted, would give you a two-year TWP during which timw you can apply for PR status.


----------



## wpiv926 (Feb 14, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> No employer in Canada is permitted to hire an illegal immigrant.
> You say you have wide experience in an occupation on the NOC list. Do you have the necessary formal education in this profession and the certificates/degree(s) to document this. If so and you score satisfactorily why are you not applying for PR status. All things being in place you could/should be granted such status in 6-9 months.
> If you can't meet these requirements then the only way into Canada is with pre-arranged employment. This requires an employer to apply to the Government for a LMO which, if granted, would give you a two-year TWP during which timw you can apply for PR status.


I have a 4 year degree in a skill level "B" occupation. Can I just apply for PR before actually having pre-arrangement employment? And if I were granted PR before getting a job, could I then move and seek out any sort of employment?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wpiv926 said:


> I have a 4 year degree in a skill level "B" occupation. Can I just apply for PR before actually having pre-arrangement employment? And if I were granted PR before getting a job, could I then move and seek out any sort of employment?


If you qualify for PR status and it's granted you do not require to have pre-arranged employment. With PR status you just require to "land" and you may seek and work wherever you choose. As a PR you must spend 2 cumulative not consecutive) years out of 5 in the country to retain that status.


----------

